# Felt.....The BEST deal ever



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Felt has got to be the best deal going.................that is all :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: !!!


----------



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

So... where is the best place to buy them?


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Local only, I don't believe the dealers are allowed to ship out of their territory. I am lucky, I have a dealer within 2 miles from me.


----------

